# Nominees Announced for WNBA All-Decade Team



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*


 NOMINEES ANNOUNCED FOR WNBA ALL-DECADE TEAM 


-- Fan Voting Starts Tomorrow on WNBA.com -- 

-- Team to be Honored at WNBA All-Star Game as Part of League’s 10th Anniversary Celebration -- 


Click to expand...






New York, April 27, 2006 – With the WNBA’s 10th Anniversary season set to tip off on May 20, 2006, the league today announced the names of 30 nominees for the 10 coveted spots on the WNBA All-Decade Team. The list of players – selected by a panel of national media, coaches, former players and WNBA personnel – includes seven of the league’s original players and represents the very best in women’s professional basketball.​​
Voting for the WNBA All-Decade Team will begin this Friday, and will be conducted among fans, select national and WNBA-market media, and current WNBA players and coaches. Fans are encouraged to vote by logging onto WNBA.com. The All-Decade Team will be announced in June and honored at the 2006 WNBA All-Star Game set to take place at Madison Square Garden in New York on July 12.​
The league’s official Web site will feature a special section dedicated to the All-Decade Team, complete with player histories, statistics and video highlights of each nominee. The new WNBA.com History section, in which the voting will take place, may also serve as a resource for fans and media alike, providing career statistical leaders, award winners, season recaps and more. Fans will be able to vote for their All-Decade Team players once per day (daily).​​
"We view the celebration of our 10th anniversary as a way to mark the accomplishments of our past and embrace our vision for the future," said WNBA President Donna Orender. "The selection of the WNBA All-Decade Team will enable our fans and the league to honor the players who have contributed so much to the growth of the WNBA and of women’s basketball."​​
Members of the All-Decade team will be selected on the basis of their overall contribution to the WNBA, with consideration given to on-court performance and ability, leadership, sportsmanship and community service, as well as contribution to team success and the growth of women’s basketball.​
In addition to selecting an All-Decade Team, the WNBA will celebrate its 10th Anniversary season by providing fans an opportunity to determine the Greatest Moments in league history and through a season-long initiative, "10 Years of Caring," where all teams will demonstrate their continued commitment to their communities.​​
Below is a list of the 30 nominees for the WNBA All-Decade Team.​​​​​
Name WNBA Team (Current/Last) Previous Team(s)​
Janeth Arcain Houston Comets (1997-Current)​
Sue Bird Seattle Storm (2002-Current)​
Ruthie Bolton* Sacramento Monarchs (1997-2004)​
Swin Cash Detroit Shock (2002-Current)​
Tamika Catchings Indiana Fever (2001-Current)​
Cynthia Cooper* Houston Comets (1997-2000, 2003)​
Tamecka Dixon Houston Comets (Current) Los Angeles Sparks (1997-2005)​
Jennifer Gillom* Los Angeles Sparks (2003) Phoenix Mercury (1997-2002)​
Yolanda Griffith Sacramento Monarchs (1999-Current)​
Becky Hammon New York Liberty (1999-Current)​
Chamique Holdsclaw Los Angeles Sparks (2005-Current) Washington Mystics (1999-2004)​
Lauren Jackson Seattle Storm (2001-Current)​
Shannon Johnson San Antonio Silver Stars (2004-Current) Connecticut Sun (2003), Orlando Miracle (1999-2002)​
Vickie Johnson San Antonio Silver Stars (Current) New York Liberty (1997-2005)​
Lisa Leslie Los Angeles Sparks (1997-Current)​
Rebecca Lobo* Connecticut Sun (2003) Houston Comets (2002), New York Liberty (1997-2001)​
Mwadi Mabika Los Angeles Sparks (1997-Current)​
Taj McWilliams-Franklin Connecticut Sun (2003-Current) Orlando Miracle (1999-2002)​
DeLisha Milton-Jones Washington Mystics (2005-Current) Los Angeles Sparks (1999-2004)​
Deanna Nolan Detroit Shock (2001-Current)​
Ticha Penicheiro Sacramento Monarchs (1998-Current)​
Nykesha Sales Connecticut Sun (2003-Current) Orlando Miracle (1999-2002)​
Katie Smith Detroit Shock (2005-Current) Minnesota Lynx (1999-2005)​
Dawn Staley Houston Comets (2005-Current) Charlotte Sting (1999-2005)​
Andrea Stinson Detroit Shock (2005) Charlotte Sting (1997-2004)​
Sheryl Swoopes Houston Comets (1997-Current)​
Diana Taurasi Phoenix Mercury (2004-Current)​
Tina Thompson Houston Comets (1997-Current)​
Teresa Weatherspoon* Los Angeles Sparks (2004) New York Liberty (1997-2003)​
Natalie Williams* Indiana Fever (2003-2005) Utah Starzz (1999-2002)​
*Retired​ 


​​​

Click to expand...

​​*​


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Some of the people listed are a joke. :laugh:


Cynthia Cooper
Sheryl Swoopes
Tina Thompson
Janeth Arcain (maybe it's the homer in me)
Lisa Leslie
Chamique Holdsclaw
Dawn Staley
Jennifer Gillom
T-spoon
Katie Smith/Yo Griffith


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope mostly old timers end up being recognized. I love DT, but she has not really contributed anything to the HISTORY of the league, yet. Not even been in a playoff game.

Cooper
Swoopes
Thompson
Leslie
T-spoon
Arcain
Gillom
Staley
Stinson
Katie Smith


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Diana Taurasi ?
LOL!!!
-------------
anyway, I'll go with:
Cynthia Cooper
Sheryl Swoopes
Tina Thompson
Lisa Leslie
Teresa Weatherspoon
Dawn Staley
Katie Smith
Vickie Johnson
Rebecca Lobo
Ruthie Bolton

*Alternates*
Andrea Stinson--she had a good first year.
Nykesha Sales-she has been very consistent throughout her entire career.
Yolonda Griffith
Janeth Arcain
Ticha Penicheiro
Shannon Johnson
Tamecka Dixon
Becky Hammon
Mique Holdsclaw
Sue Bird- :biggrin: there are not many good Guards like her in the league
the rest is BS.
-i cant belive yall dont have Lobo&Vickie Johnson your list!!(4ever & Cometsbiggestfan)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

why in hell would they put Taurasi on the list?? thats dumb as hell,Lol
the WNBA does stupid things sometimes..

7 Comets and former Comets are on list..strange?
cooper
thompson
swoopes
arcain
lobo
dixon
staley


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> why in hell would they put Taurasi on the list?? thats dumb as hell,Lol
> the WNBA does stupid things sometimes..
> 
> 7 Comets and former Comets are on list..strange?
> ...




[email protected] LIST!! lLOBO?

I agree with you Stacie


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm going to vote for Vince Carter.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

BS..yall cant sit there and tell me that Lobo didnt frustrate yall during the Comets first 2 championship years...ESPECIALLY the 2nd year when she had her own *block* party throughout the playoffs..



narrator said:


> I'm going to vote for Vince Carter.


ha


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> BS..yall cant sit there and tell me that Lobo didnt frustrate yall during the Comets first 2 championship years...ESPECIALLY the 2nd year when she had her own *block* party throughout the playoffs..
> 
> 
> ha



Where da ring??? Oh, I see...

I think Lobo is one of the saddest stories in the history of the WNBA, because we don't know what impact she might have had without her chronic knee injuries.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

there are a lot of good players without rings.

She wasnt great in the inside, but when the playoffs came around she sure as hell stepped it up...Although you may not see it on the statsheet (sometimes the statsheet tells lies).


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> there are a lot of good players without rings.
> 
> She wasnt great in the inside, but when the playoffs came around she sure as hell stepped it up...Although you may not see it on the statsheet (sometimes the statsheet tells lies).



muahahahaha! :breaths: muahahahahaha!!

I liked Lobo when she was with the Comets in 2002 but lets be honest folks.....


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> muahahahaha! :breaths: muahahahahaha!!
> 
> I liked Lobo when she was with the Comets in 2002 but lets be honest folks.....


are you serious? you liked her when she was a Comet?? she was sorry as *** then...its obvious you liked her when she was a Comet bcuz your an obsessed Comets fan..


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Down, boy....

I think Lobo was brought in during the 2002 to try and sell seats. She sure wasn't brought in to win a championship, that's for sure. Tammy Jackson ended up on the IR almost the entire season, except for her last home game at the Compaq Center, where she hit the floor one last time. The team gave her a recliner for her retirement present...it was funny, funny, funny.

Lobo did help the re-situated team in Connecticut get to the playoffs before she retired.

I recently saw Lobo on an episode of Pros and Joes...anybody ever watch that...now she really was lame on that show.

They should use Jennifer Azzi on a show like that, not Rebecca Lobo.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Down, boy....
> 
> I think Lobo was brought in during the 2002 to try and sell seats. She sure wasn't brought in to win a championship, that's for sure. Tammy Jackson ended up on the IR almost the entire season, except for her last home game at the Compaq Center, where she hit the floor one last time. The team gave her a recliner for her retirement present...it was funny, funny, funny.
> 
> ...


using some big words arent we?


im done sayin all i need 2 say about Lobo...i think yall know what i mean.
In relation to Pros vs. Joes- that is a good *** show but i never seem to catch it when it comes on..


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

[email protected] fan. You're a band wagon WNBA fan. Seriously what dude you know, know more about the WNBA than me.



PS I better not catch you on the yard.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

gurl ive been watchig' womens sports ever since i was born(it helps to have sister*s*)..especially bball..you aint gotta be a women to watch the wnba...band wagon my ***...

catch me on the yard? what you gonna do..bust me up with a "Meh?"


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

That was funny admit.


Cbobby: It's hot out here
Tracie: Meh
Cbobby: What?
Tracie: Meh, thats my favorite word
Cbobby: Ok


Is that how it happened?


Tracie: Get off of that phone
Cbobby:something about a final or book


I forgot how that conversation went.





MEH


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:laugh: what does that have to do with my rant! :curse:

and that wasnt even a conversation..that was more like smalltalk..whatever the hell that means.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> and that wasnt even a conversation..that was more like smalltalk..whatever the hell that means.


Smalltalk is when two shorties discuss the weather. :angel:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> :laugh: what does that have to do with my rant! :curse:
> 
> and that wasnt even a conversation..that was more like smalltalk..whatever the hell that means.



You was lucky my sister came. Did you enjoy your taco? 




Meh, it was small talk


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> You was lucky my sister came. Did you enjoy your taco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :laugh: you trippin' LoL


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> :rofl: :laugh: you trippin' LoL











Meh :wink:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*First Team:*
*Center*: Lisa Leslie
*Forward*: Yolanda Griffith
*Forward*: Sheryl Swoopes
*Guard*: Cynthia Cooper
*Guard*: Dawn Staley

*Second Team:*
*Center*: Lauren Jackson
*Forward*: Tina Thompson
*Forward*: Chamique Holdsclaw
*Guard*: Katie Smith
*Guard*: Ticha Penichiero (though it will be Weatherspoon that gets this spot, don't ask why...)

Sincere apologies to Tamika Catchings, Natalie Williams, Janeth Arcain and Jennifer Gillom.

I can't believe that Lobo is even on the list.

Stuart


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

s a b a s 11 said:


> *First Team:*
> *Center*: Lisa Leslie
> *Forward*: Yolanda Griffith
> *Forward*: Sheryl Swoopes
> ...


exactly, i cant either.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> -- *Team Collectively Boasts 17 WNBA Championships and 16 Olympic Gold Medals --*New York, June 13, 2006 - As part of a season-long celebration of the WNBA's 10th Anniversary, the league today named its All-Decade Team, comprised of the 10 best and most influential players from its first 10 years of play.
> 
> Chosen from among 30 nominees by fans, a panel of national and WNBA-market media and the league's current players and coaches, the WNBA All-Decade Team honors the 10 players who have contributed the most to the overall success of the WNBA. Consideration was given to on-court performance and ability, leadership, sportsmanship and community service, as well as to their contribution to team success and the growth of women's basketball. The list of 30 nominees whose names graced the ballot was developed by a blue-ribbon panel of national media and basketball representatives.
> 
> ...


this makes no damn sense..at all.

*WNBA All-Decade Team*

*Sue Bird _ Seattle Storm (2002-Current)* 
Tamika Catchings _ Indiana Fever (2001-Current) 
Cynthia Cooper _ Houston Comets (1997-2000, 2003) 
Yolanda Griffith _ Sacramento Monarchs (1999-Current) 
*Lauren Jackson _ Seattle Storm (2001-Current) * 
Lisa Leslie _ Los Angeles Sparks (1997-Current) 
Katie Smith _ Detroit Shock (2005-Current) + Minnesota Lynx (1999-2005) 
Dawn Staley _ Houston Comets (2005-Current) + Charlotte Sting (1999-2005) 
Sheryl Swoopes _ Houston Comets (1997-Current) 
Tina Thompson _ Houston Comets (1997-Current) 

*Honorable Mention*
Ruthie Bolton _ Sacramento Monarchs (1997-2004) 
*Chamique Holdsclaw * _ Los Angeles Sparks (2005-Current) + Washington Mystics (1999-2004) 
Ticha Penicheiro _ Sacramento Monarchs (1998-Current) 
*Diana Taurasi * _ Phoenix Mercury (2004-Current) 
Teresa Weatherspoon _ Los Angeles Sparks (2004) + New York Liberty (1997-2003) 
============================================
What the hell is Mique, DT, LJ and Bird doing on this team???? There all great players, but what the F!!!

this is a sad day in the short history of the WNBA.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Bird is the only one I have a problem with. TSpoon should have been in the mix before Sue...PERIOD.

LJ has both an MVP award and Championship, and in spite of what the TV announcers were told or believe...LJ is the youngest player on the list. I got very tired of them saying that Bird was...she is several months older than Lauren.

LJ is a phenominon we need to appreciate while she is playing.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Bird is the only one I have a problem with. TSpoon should have been in the mix before Sue...PERIOD.
> 
> LJ has both an MVP award and Championship, and in spite of what the TV announcers were told or believe...LJ is the youngest player on the list. I got very tired of them saying that Bird was...she is several months older than Lauren.
> 
> LJ is a phenominon we need to appreciate while she is playing.



I agree 100%. Tracie and I were pissed off when we saw that Sue Bird had made the list. She should not have been on it, yet. T-Spoon was snubbed. :curse: I can't believe it...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

my main problem is with Diana.


----------

